# Natty PFS Throwing Some Steel



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

Day off today. Just a few quick ones out of the natty PFS, FREAKIN love PFS for plinking. Nothing super special about it but thats what makes it so fun to me. 

Thanks for looking!






Sent using two thumbs and Tapatalk.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

That’s a fun videoGreat shooting


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

Tag said:


> That's a fun videoGreat shooting


Thanks Tag! Kept it short was just headed out back. I walked past my camera mount and thought why not lol.

Sent using two thumbs and Tapatalk.


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

Cool beans, man.

I dig pfs.


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

MakoPat said:


> Cool beans, man.
> 
> I dig pfs.


Thanks man, I love PFS too. Especially for busting cans 

Sent using two thumbs and Tapatalk.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Bushpotchef you and countless others are what make this Forum, fun, and informative.


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

Tag said:


> Bushpotchef you and countless others are what make this Forum, fun, and informative.


Thanks Tag. This place is my geeky second home lol I try to contribute as often as I can. Even if only a few people have a look thats important to me. 

I gotta start a kickstqrter campaign and start testing stuff for real.  LOL

Sent using two thumbs and Tapatalk.


----------



## Garyc (Sep 5, 2018)

Good clean fun ....nice video sir. Enjoyable & now I am wanting a short walk in the woods !!


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

Garyc said:


> Good clean fun ....nice video sir. Enjoyable & now I am wanting a short walk in the woods !!


Thank you my friend! Do yourself a service and go for that walk, it always does the soul good. 

Sent using two thumbs and Tapatalk.


----------



## skropi (Mar 22, 2018)

Nice vid mate


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

skropi said:


> Nice vid mate


Thanks pal! Nothing special like you guys but ita fun! 

Sent using two thumbs and Tapatalk.


----------



## skropi (Mar 22, 2018)

BushpotChef said:


> skropi said:
> 
> 
> > Nice vid mate
> ...


Erhm, I haven't uploaded a single "special" video yet hahaha.


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

skropi said:


> BushpotChef said:
> 
> 
> > skropi said:
> ...


Haha no but you and others describe your accuracy, Im quite sure you guys are a fair bit better than I lol! Its cool, I hunt for the pot. Though I always strive for a One-Shot kill, I have no qualms about a follow-up shot LOL. 

Sent using two thumbs and Tapatalk.


----------



## skropi (Mar 22, 2018)

BushpotChef said:


> skropi said:
> 
> 
> > BushpotChef said:
> ...


Nah, you are more accurate than me (for now, I intend to become world champion, so.....this will change ????).


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

skropi said:


> BushpotChef said:
> 
> 
> > skropi said:
> ...


Haha well thanks my friend, even I dont beleive in myself 

Sent using two thumbs and Tapatalk.


----------



## skropi (Mar 22, 2018)

Well, the problem with me is expectations. If I shoot at a card, because I know the difficulty of hitting it, I am relaxed and shoot well. When shooting big targets, 3-4 cm ones, I get anxious and that spoils my accuracy. I am working in a new mindset now, trying to convince myself that a 3cm spinner is actually a small target. Believe me it works, when I remember to mentally focus that is.
At least I solved the mechanical part of my shooting as of today, that's a start.


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

skropi said:


> Well, the problem with me is expectations. If I shoot at a card, because I know the difficulty of hitting it, I am relaxed and shoot well. When shooting big targets, 3-4 cm ones, I get anxious and that spoils my accuracy. I am working in a new mindset now, trying to convince myself that a 3cm spinner is actually a small target. Believe me it works, when I remember to mentally focus that is.
> At least I solved the mechanical part of my shooting as of today, that's a start.


Frankly, I've been annoyed with my accuracy the last little while. The video I did doing a review for the sniper sling made it look like I couldn't hit crap LOL. Going to do a video tonight of me banging on the shotgun shell. I've been getting 10 out of 10 on it quite frequently lately. 

Sent using two thumbs and Tapatalk.


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

PFS is awesome. So much fun.


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

mattwalt said:


> PFS is awesome. So much fun.


For sure man! Love my PFS s 

Sent using two thumbs and Tapatalk.


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

I just wish I had the space to use them more - they're definitely great for 'stump' shooting.


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

mattwalt said:


> I just wish I had the space to use them more - they're definitely great for 'stump' shooting.


What sort of space you working with man?

Sent using two thumbs and Tapatalk.


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

I'm in a fairly suburban area. Too many dog walkers etc. The available natural spots are all pretty much nature reserves with a high squirrel-hugger community.

Do have a good sized garden and flinging loads of BB's (though out of bands at the moment - have a DK order on its way - hopefully customs won't hold for 2+ months)

Actually - I will make a new PFS and band her up. I may get lucky.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

LIKE all prior replies


----------



## ForkLess (Aug 15, 2018)

The cans stand no chance!


----------



## ForkLess (Aug 15, 2018)

mattwalt said:


> I'm in a fairly suburban area. Too many dog walkers etc. The available natural spots are all pretty much nature reserves with a high squirrel-hugger community.
> 
> Do have a good sized garden and flinging loads of BB's (though out of bands at the moment - have a DK order on its way - hopefully customs won't hold for 2+ months)
> 
> Actually - I will make a new PFS and band her up. I may get lucky.


 have you tried to work on your qwick draw, I find it fun to make a shot put in my pocket. Then look surprised like the rest of em when hit. Like what was that? Who did that?


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

ForkLess said:


> mattwalt said:
> 
> 
> > I'm in a fairly suburban area. Too many dog walkers etc. The available natural spots are all pretty much nature reserves with a high squirrel-hugger community.
> ...


Ive been trying a little more, quick reloading too but Im not real great at it don't know if I ever will lol! 

Sent using two thumbs and Tapatalk.


----------



## Buckskin Dave (Apr 4, 2018)

BushpotChef said:


> Garyc said:
> 
> 
> > Good clean fun ....nice video sir. Enjoyable & now I am wanting a short walk in the woods !!
> ...


Yeah it does, its what I live for.. Great video Chef, sling on bro.


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

Thanks Dave, will do brother - you too 


Buckskin Dave said:


> BushpotChef said:
> 
> 
> > Garyc said:
> ...


Sent using two thumbs and Tapatalk.


----------

